# nice step by step build...



## Torch (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Torch (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 12, 2019)

The decals on the Hornet look to be a right pain. Cant belive he uses tweezers to move them around.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2019)

Good one!


----------



## nsmekanik (Aug 12, 2019)

Crimea_River said:


> The decals on the Hornet look to be a right pain. Cant belive he uses tweezers to move them around.



I would never do that.......




he also wears gloves which is something I don't


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 12, 2019)

I think that has to be my favorite scheme for the Hornet. Well done.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 12, 2019)

Yeah I agree. It was probably among the best commemorative paint schemes ever done by the RCAF.


----------

